# transplanting trees



## Deerhunter88 (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm in need of 4 oak trees. Was curious to how hard and what's involved with transplanting some trees from a wooded area with permission. What to look for? Can this be done shovel alone? Have no access to equipment. The stores want a ridiculous amount for their trees.. I'm in Louisiana so oak trees are pretty easy to come by in the woods.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Depends on how big you want. I've transplanted oaks up to about 6' tall using a shovel. Just dig about 5' diameter down about 3' to get a good root system. I don't keep all the dirt on the roots but spread them out well in the new hole. Water frequently and you should be fine.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Find you some nice looking trees, and put a ribbon on it. Once fall sets in, and the leaves begin to fall (all trees in general), dig up the tree, trying not to cut the roots. Getting close to that time now. I wouldn't recommend a tree over 4 - 5 feet because of the possible damage to the root system. 
Put it in your newly dug hole with loose soil, and water. Don't leave any air pockets. I would also recommend you use root stimulator as directed. 
I have found out over the years, transplanting trees and blackberries (I have a fairly large Brazos Valley Blackberry orchard) that transplanting in the fall is definitely better than spring. The reason is that when you plant in the spring, the top of the tree is what grows. You have to keep watering almost daily to make your tree/plant survive. In the fall, the top is dormant. So, from this time until spring, your roots grow. Most important!!
I actually have 2 pecan trees and 22 blackberry plants that I will be planting in the next few weeks.
Good luck!


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

lonepinecountryclub said:


> Find you some nice looking trees, and put a ribbon on it. Once fall sets in, and the leaves begin to fall (all trees in general), dig up the tree, trying not to cut the roots. Getting close to that time now. I wouldn't recommend a tree over 4 - 5 feet because of the possible damage to the root system.
> Put it in your newly dug hole with loose soil, and water. Don't leave any air pockets. I would also recommend you use root stimulator as directed.
> I have found out over the years, transplanting trees and blackberries (I have a fairly large Brazos Valley Blackberry orchard) that transplanting in the fall is definitely better than spring. The reason is that when you plant in the spring, the top of the tree is what grows. You have to keep watering almost daily to make your tree/plant survive. In the fall, the top is dormant. So, from this time until spring, your roots grow. Most important!!
> I actually have 2 pecan trees and 22 blackberry plants that I will be planting in the next few weeks.
> ...


 So now is the time ? 
So I want to take out a tallow tree and come back in with a oak ,a friend has a tree machine and oak tree .


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

When you see leaves on neighbor trees begin falling, make your move. Probably a couple of weeks early if your in south Texas.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Might be worth getting some burlap to wrap the root ball once you dig up the tree. Expect the tree to weigh quite a bit and getting it on a trailer or pickup you might need a ramp. I planted three oak trees about 30 years ago in our yard. They were very small trees at the time. Now I spend every winter trimming the trees. as they are above the roof of our two story home. Probably 40 feet tall now.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Use the soil from the hole where your planting.....don't use potting soil

2nd- don't plant it deep, you want the root flare above the soil line...
http://www.dirtdoctor.com/Root-Flare-Management_vq484.htm

A good root flare can make the difference down the road....


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

*my two cents*

I agree with a few post above. I have traditionally transplanted in the fall because the tree is going into a dormant state. I also try to leave as much undisturbed dirt on the root system as possible when digging up and also use the dirt from the new hole mixed with a little sand, This allows a little looser soil for in the spring so that the roots can grow easily at first. Last but not least, "protect the base of the transplant so that a weed-eater or whatever can't beat up the outer bark at the base of the tree. I have lost a couple of nice transplants because I didn't do this. Good luck!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Don't waste your time with post oaks.Wonderful trees,and I have many giants,but so sensative about over watering or any disturbance around the soil near them.They gotta do their own thing.


----------

